# Sistemas de  audio 3d



## Plague (Feb 19, 2011)

Abri este tema con la noble intencion de ampliar el conocimiento tanto mio como suyo en esta area.
para los que saben o tienen idea talvez lo primero que les llega a la mente con este tema es el audio binaural y el algoritmo cetera. personalmente yo entoy en un proyecto en audio 3d pero basado en sonido multicanal (sonido surround 5.1, 7.1 canales) simplificado de la misma manera que lo hace el sonido binaural, osea en un parde audifonos, y dado que nadie quiere tener algo asi en su casa pudiendo tener un hometheather que sea USB. ahora las trabas que se me han puesto en el camino no son tanto los protocolos usb ni hid ,sino que el decodificado de audio multicanal esta reservado para los que puedan pagarlo (no es un conocimiento publico) ahora les pregunto si ustedes ya han pensado en esto antes? si encontraron otra solucion? lo mejor hasta ahorita se me ha ocurrido dos cosas: comprar un dispositivo usb de 5.1 y de ahi modificarlo (aunque no estoy seguro si realmente sean 5.1) o la idea mas apegada a tener mas mano de obra es este esquema en este datasheet (pag. 8) pero con la diferencia en sonido surround. espero sus prontas opinione y/o criticas Ω
.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 19, 2011)

> y dado que nadie quiere tener algo asi en su casa pudiendo tener un hometheather que sea USB


Porqué?
Como dije en algún que otro lado, si quiero oír una filarmónica, no necesito 3D, y menos USB, si quiero sentir que estoy en un recital de rock en vivo, no necesito 3D, y menos USB, todo depende de lo que quieras oír. Para música la orquesta está justo en frente de mí. Para el resto, hay gustos y gustos, si quiero estar inmerso en una batalla intergaláctica probablemente esos efectos me gustarían. O en un juego de PC. Pero para mi vida acústica, me tiene sin cuidado.


----------

